# Team Forum Subtitle



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello!

I am not sure how many of you even notice the subtitles for your team's forum, but some of them are just old, don't make sense anymore, or are just pretty lame. We want you, the fans, to come up with suggestions for your team's new subtitle, vote on them, and then we can implement them. If you like the one that's currently in place, just let us know. For those wondering where you can see the team forum's subtitles, go here:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-eastern-conference/
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-western-conference/

Your current team subtitle: "Only Becoming Hungrier"

Thanks! :cheers:

- Basel57


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anybody?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I had no idea there even were subtitles. 

Now I know ... but still have no opinion or ideas. I'll probably forget they exist.

If forced, I'd suggest:

"Gundars Vetra Was Here"


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I have posted about that a couple years ago and nobody seemed to care.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

A couple years ago I was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

current one = corny lol

no idea on what it should be now though


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Anybody want to take a shot at it? If there are no suggestions within the next day or so it will remain the same.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

where ugly jerseys happen


----------

